# would plastisol be best for mobile, low volume production?



## TexasSteven (Apr 18, 2011)

Would like to plan for mobile sales operation. Planning will need to cover everything but I'm just starting my searches.

 Will need advice for machines, transfer suppliers for lots of different interests, t-shirt's and all the bases.

 I'd also benefit from video or simple instruction sites for newbies like myself.

Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you tried searching the forum? There is a ton of information available on machines, suppliers and shirts.


----------



## TexasSteven (Apr 18, 2011)

I've cruised the site a few times, it's still new to me. There is much info. on this site. As I am new to this whole thing I think I need to get a notebook and write down certain things that I learn!

Finding this site is like gravy for my idea/interest of the t-shirt thing. Thanks for be socialable, Take care. Steven


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Well there is a list of transfer suppliers stickied at the top of this forum. Just search the forums to get impressions of the various companies. Some people have excellent luck with a company while others have nothing but problems so just order samples and try them out.

My general advice with machines is to stick with reputable companies. I have a Phoenix Phire I bought from Josh Ellsworth at Imprintables. It was a demo machine and he gave me a good price. I've been happy with it. It looks like a rebadged Hotronix. Hix has a machine where you can split the shirt, pulling it over the bottom platen like a screenprinting press. If I had it to do over I would spend the extra for that feature alone. Don't be tempted to skimp, buy the best you can afford even if it hurts. 

Shirts are really about personal preference, it probably matters less to most customers than it does to us.


----------



## ehrhardtld (Aug 2, 2010)

I know this information is contained on this great forum, but wanted to ask what thread would the best thread to read to get started and is up to date. We are a traditional screenprinter and do several events and want to learn how to make transfers ourselves to eliminate wasting shirts that are pre printed that don't sell. I have read a ton already, and believe we found the paper etc, but a few items we are still questioning is (and forgive me if its a silly question) for multi color transfers do you cure in between colors? and is there a special adhesive to have the paper stick to the platen? Thank You!


----------

